# the first year type 2 diabetes



## Steff (Apr 21, 2009)

I have just finished reading this book this morning by Gretchen Becker now as it's my first diabetic book i have read i may be abit biased on this and until i read others please excuse me if i seem a little over excited lol 
This book was a truly fantastic book to read and if your a fellow t2 like myself this is the book for you , everything was covered perfectly and explained so easily,I think a benifit for this book is the author herself is t2 and she speaks so candidly about her experiences  that it draws you in entirely they was times when i was reading through and i thought yes i have been there in that situation i can totally understand what you're feeling .

The books layout was very good also starting at day one and going through to the final day in the year i particularly  like day 1 is it my fault ? because when i was diagnosed i felt that way blaming myself for not being more careful and looking after my body etc etc , also alot of things she talks about you dont even think of until you start reading it was a real eye opener , 


Anyways to sum it all up i would certainly reccommend this book i did not want to put it down once i started reading it


----------



## Vanessa (Apr 21, 2009)

Steff - so pleased you found this useful.  It is one that I keep returning to time and time again as I realise I've forgotton or mis-remembered something


----------



## Steff (Apr 21, 2009)

yea vanessa i do the same all the time if i say something or am abit puzzled  im like wheres that book it will help me out lol x


----------



## ceara (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello Ladies

I have just ordered this book from Amazon as you both seem to feel it was useful.

Ceara


----------



## Steff (Apr 25, 2009)

well done ceara you wont be dissapointed x


----------



## Proudspirit (May 18, 2009)

going to order this now!!! 

My Dr actually said that it was my fault because ive put weight on! 

Julie


----------



## Steff (May 18, 2009)

yes spirit you wont be dissaponted this book was amazing from start to finish 
What your dr said is very unsupportive  that not what you want to hear at all, there job profession is one of kindness and supportivness this person obviously was not.


----------



## Vanessa (May 18, 2009)

Well - as you will see in the book, diabetes may be why we put weight on and not necessarily the other way round!  Some GPs really try your patience - mine, bless him, said that he wouldn't know how on earth he'd fit the exercise/diet regime into his lifestyle it it were him


----------



## sweetsatin (May 28, 2009)

Thank you Thank you Thank you Steff
I recieved this book yesterday 
Its fantastic, very pleased, easy to understand and can now stop blaming myself for being diabetic & accept i have it & got to cope with it for the rest of my life.
thats the hardest bit acceptance & being in denial 
Anyway this book is very hard to put down & would recommend this book to anyone with type 2 Diabetes.
Once again thank you Steff for the recommendation good 1.
So glad i found this group & this thread.


----------



## Steff (May 28, 2009)

aww thats not a problem i knew like myself whoever read this book would reccommend it highly as well


----------



## RachelT (May 28, 2009)

*I'd also recommend this book*

Seriously, i got this book out of my local library the first week i was diagnosed and i think it's one of the best. The style is good, the writer is sympathetic and i find it very reassuring.


----------



## MargB (Apr 27, 2010)

I currently have this book out of the library and working my way through it.  It is good and very helpful but not sure I want to buy it.


----------



## ladyengineer (Aug 7, 2010)

I bought this book a while ago when I started reading the forum. Unfortunately as it arrived I'd had a bad experience with the doctors and had fallen in the the black hole of denial so it got tossed to the side of the bed and started leering at me 
When I got the appointment for my six month blood test I started thinking about everything again and decided it wasn't going away and maybe I should have some clue what they were doing and why. I've almost completely read it in a couple of weeks and am finding it very helpful in understanding what diabetes is and more importantly why diet and exercise are important. It's difficult to take the old line "lose some weight" seriously if it feels like the only thing the doctor says to you. Reading this book has really helped me understand why I should lose weight because it's explaining why it affects me as someone with diabetes.

If I never get another thing from this forum the recommendation of this book is priceless! Thank you.


----------



## macast (Jan 10, 2011)

I've ordered a copy today   will let you know what I think of it... but I'm sure it will be useful as I have so many questions and don't know where to start or how to formulate the question even LOL


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 13, 2011)

I bought a copy of this book recently. So far I have found it an easy read and very informative, far better than the handful of books I found at the library.


----------



## macast (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm finding this book to be brilliantly informative   I can't put it down 

I suspect it will become my diabetic 'bible'


----------



## Steff (Jan 14, 2011)

macast said:


> I'm finding this book to be brilliantly informative   I can't put it down
> 
> I suspect it will become my diabetic 'bible'



Marcie yes that is you  I was the exact same i stillr efer back to it now nearly 2 years down the line x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 14, 2011)

macast said:


> I'm finding this book to be brilliantly informative   I can't put it down
> 
> I suspect it will become my diabetic 'bible'



Its an excellent book isnt it Marcie and really explains things well. Will go and get mine out again now and re-read parts of it that I will probably understand better now 4 months down the line. And I am sure it will give me an extra kick of inspiration and determination.

Another book that has helped me is GI diet for dummies. Good read and some nice recipies.


----------



## alisonz (Jan 15, 2011)

Best thing I ever bought was this book, definitely my "bible"


----------



## macast (Jan 16, 2011)

took my copy on my trip to London..... never got chance to read it as my OH wouldn't give it back  he read it all the way down on the train.... and picked it up again at the hotel.  brilliant!!  saved me explaining things


----------



## bluecat71151 (Jun 24, 2011)

This is an excellent book and a constant referral tool.


----------



## greyposter (Jun 15, 2012)

I was diagnosed with type 2,this Monday past.I've ordered the same book today. Had a eye test yesterday as well.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 15, 2012)

greyposter said:


> I was diagnosed with type 2,this Monday past.I've ordered the same book today. Had a eye test yesterday as well.



Hi Greyposter, welcome to the forum  Hope the results from the eye test are good. There are lots of other resources and links in our 'Useful Links' thread, so do have a browse, and let us know if there is any way we can help or questions we can answer for you


----------



## greyposter (Jun 15, 2012)

Eyetest for possible damage was good but cataracts (tiny)are on the way.Need new glasses but will wait until my 'sugar review.Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 4, 2018)

Giving this esential book a bump ~ written by Gretchen Becker and initially recommended by @Steff in April 2009.
www.amazon.co


----------



## adrian1der (Sep 18, 2020)

I was diagnosed this week. Got a copy and already half way through. It is a great read and very informative.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 18, 2020)

adrian1der said:


> I was diagnosed this week. Got a copy and already half way through. It is a great read and very informative.


@Steff does not visit very often , but it is a very straightforward book.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Apr 9, 2021)

Reading it on my kindle seems to be really good but unsure in the UK we will get the same treatment for type 2. Here all I get said politely that it's my own fault if I did not let myself get so fat. Lose weight the problem will go away it is self-inflicted,


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> Reading it on my kindle seems to be really good but unsure in the UK we will get the same treatment for type 2. Here all I get said politely that it's my own fault if I did not let myself get so fat. Lose weight the problem will go away it is self-inflicted,


That is simply not true, and if it was a healthcare professional who said that then they are showing their ignorance  Over half the population of the UK is overweight or obese, yet only around 8% of the population has diabetes, so getting fat isn't the reason and no-one should blame themselves  It's actually possible that it works the other way around - those with a genetic/family predisposition for diabetes may gain weight regardless of their diet as their pancreas attempts to compensate for high blood sugar levels by releasing more and more insulin. More insulin can lead to more glucose not used for energy being stored as fat.

It's more than often luck of the draw, and in fact there is a significant percentage of people diagnosed with Type 2 who were fit, active and not overweight at diagnosis - it's a complex condition, and for too long people have stereotyped it as 'too many pies'  You're here, seeking help, advice and support from those who have found good strategies for getting their diabetes under good control, so you are well on your way to joining them


----------



## Nayshiftin (Apr 27, 2021)

Northerner said:


> That is simply not true, and if it was a healthcare professional who said that then they are showing their ignorance  Over half the population of the UK is overweight or obese, yet only around 8% of the population has diabetes, so getting fat isn't the reason and no-one should blame themselves  It's actually possible that it works the other way around - those with a genetic/family predisposition for diabetes may gain weight regardless of their diet as their pancreas attempts to compensate for high blood sugar levels by releasing more and more insulin. More insulin can lead to more glucose not used for energy being stored as fat.
> 
> It's more than often luck of the draw, and in fact there is a significant percentage of people diagnosed with Type 2 who were fit, active and not overweight at diagnosis - it's a complex condition, and for too long people have stereotyped it as 'too many pies'  You're here, seeking help, advice and support from those who have found good strategies for getting their diabetes under good control, so you are well on your way to joining them


Thank you. I am seeking strategies but I don’t seem to be learning fast on the game . One day I think oh that’s what spikes it the next it’s lower and I wish it would stay low. I continue with headaches . I don’t feel I got care at the health centre. I really don’t know what to do . Do you know if ibuprofen would spike ?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> Thank you. I am seeking strategies but I don’t seem to be learning fast on the game . One day I think oh that’s what spikes it the next it’s lower and I wish it would stay low. I continue with headaches . I don’t feel I got care at the health centre. I really don’t know what to do . Do you know if ibuprofen would spike ?


I wouldn't expect ibuprofen itself to spike your levels, but the reason for taking them might - if you are in pain and your stress hormones increase then they will prompt your liver to release extra glucose which would raise your levels. Not always though, for some people stress lowers levels, which just goes to illustrate that this is a very individual condition and what works for one person may not for another and this is the really tricky part. You need to bear in mind that this is a gradual learning exercise, and things WILL improve for you as you gain more experience. This is also why healthcare professionals can be less than useless - they often have limited training and often tend to put everyone in the same box. 99.99% of your care will come from you - you only spend a very limited time in contact with an HCP. Have you read Test, Review, Adjust by Alan S? Using your meter you can find out what works for you and what doesn't. It can be a slow process, so needs a lot of patience, but once you've established a good basic food strategy it will stay with you  If you find that something that works one day, doesn't another day, it may be some other factor involved, so persevere until you are absolutely sure. Short term elevated levels will not damage your health, so don't be downhearted if you see them, you will be surprised as the months go by how you have improved. I think this is an aspect not often stressed enough by HCPs, that there is no quick fix, no pill you can take, it requires dedication and support - if you don't get the support from your team, you will find it here, so don't be afraid to ask - no question is 'silly', only the ones you don't ask


----------



## Nayshiftin (Apr 27, 2021)

Northerner said:


> I wouldn't expect ibuprofen itself to spike your levels, but the reason for taking them might - if you are in pain and your stress hormones increase then they will prompt your liver to release extra glucose which would raise your levels. Not always though, for some people stress lowers levels, which just goes to illustrate that this is a very individual condition and what works for one person may not for another and this is the really tricky part. You need to bear in mind that this is a gradual learning exercise, and things WILL improve for you as you gain more experience. This is also why healthcare professionals can be less than useless - they often have limited training and often tend to put everyone in the same box. 99.99% of your care will come from you - you only spend a very limited time in contact with an HCP. Have you read Test, Review, Adjust by Alan S? Using your meter you can find out what works for you and what doesn't. It can be a slow process, so needs a lot of patience, but once you've established a good basic food strategy it will stay with you  If you find that something that works one day, doesn't another day, it may be some other factor involved, so persevere until you are absolutely sure. Short term elevated levels will not damage your health, so don't be downhearted if you see them, you will be surprised as the months go by how you have improved. I think this is an aspect not often stressed enough by HCPs, that there is no quick fix, no pill you can take, it requires dedication and support - if you don't get the support from your team, you will find it here, so don't be afraid to ask - no question is 'silly', only the ones you don't ask


Thank you I really do appreciate you all and for the time you spent to help me. This is worth every penny the support I get from this group. I am thankful for it.    You are right I guess. It’s not going to stay the same and there is more to just eating food there is his much exercise and that can show up the following day. I guess at least I am not going hypo which is another difficult balance . It has come down from where it was I guess I live in fear that it will rise. I also think that’s good because I will not get complacent yet. Not take it for granted . I did get a good enough wake up. When zi shop I am reasonably tempted but that strong voice telling me how ill feel. I know I will try some cake or alcohol or a biscuit at sometime . Or a fish burger bun or something I know at some stage but at the moment I’ve been really sensible. It’s just breads that should have been reasonable are not. Sweet potato I think might have been the culprit last night  7.8 is on the wrong side of good. I’ll keep plodding. I am not in double figures as was first thing. . Still my wake up no more in the 20s so single figures and low tens is a vast improvement. Yes keep going. I’m not sure if it the same test but I think it’s a lady that I am using so will look into . One cannot get too much information with this . Thank you


----------



## Northerner (Apr 27, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> Thank you I really do appreciate you all and for the time you spent to help me. This is worth every penny the support I get from this group. I am thankful for it.    You are right I guess. It’s not going to stay the same and there is more to just eating food there is his much exercise and that can show up the following day. I guess at least I am not going hypo which is another difficult balance . It has come down from where it was I guess I live in fear that it will rise. I also think that’s good because I will not get complacent yet. Not take it for granted . I did get a good enough wake up. When zi shop I am reasonably tempted but that strong voice telling me how ill feel. I know I will try some cake or alcohol or a biscuit at sometime . Or a fish burger bun or something I know at some stage but at the moment I’ve been really sensible. It’s just breads that should have been reasonable are not. Sweet potato I think might have been the culprit last night  7.8 is on the wrong side of good. I’ll keep plodding. I am not in double figures as was first thing. . Still my wake up no more in the 20s so single figures and low tens is a vast improvement. Yes keep going. I’m not sure if it the same test but I think it’s a lady that I am using so will look into . One cannot get too much information with this . Thank you


Well, I think you have it exactly right here  Not getting complacent is the main thing, but really after a period of time it will seem less onerous and won't play on your mind so much  Many people, unfortunately, are given some medication and sent away after being told it will get gradually worse - this is NOT TRUE! It needs work, and there will be lapses - you are only human and you also have to enjoy your life as the 'new you'  Actually, getting your levels under control, along with improvements in diet and exercise levels usually results in people feeling much better than they did prior to diagnosis  What I found after a while was that, although I still craved certain things, when I gave in I found that I no longer actually enjoyed them - a good example was treating myself to hot chocolate fudge cake with mint ice cream in a café. I thought I would love it, but actually found it to be far too sweet for my now modified tastes!  I still ate it, of course, because I'm a Yorkshireman and I'd paid good money for it  

Don't be alarmed if you get a 7.6 after eating, that's fine - it's recommended that you try to stay below 8.5, but a short foray above this won't do harm and might help inform future decisions on food choices  

I'd suggest browsing threads here to see what problems others are encountering and how they are tackling them - I learned an awful lot in the early days from others, of all Types, it's often surprising to some how much there is in common despite the often different treatment regimes  

Finally, regarding your healthcare team - they may not seem very helpful, but it's likely that most of their Type 2 patients don't work hard at getting things on track. Partly their fault for lack of encouragement and support, of course, but hopefully you will be able to show them what can be achieved and change their minds


----------



## Nayshiftin (Apr 27, 2021)

Yes, I agree and hopefully will start feeling better soon. Other things as you say get in the way too. The main thing is we all work to improve this condition. I guess if they fish out meds dish out ops n things it’s their kind of work.  I’m just hoping to sort myself out not to go there. Glad this group and people care enough to share . Thanks


----------



## Leadinglights (Apr 27, 2021)

Nayshiftin said:


> Yes, I agree and hopefully will start feeling better soon. Other things as you say get in the way too. The main thing is we all work to improve this condition. I guess if they fish out meds dish out ops n things it’s their kind of work.  I’m just hoping to sort myself out not to go there. Glad this group and people care enough to share . Thanks


We tend to be critical of GPs who just dish out the meds but my daughter says as a doctor you have some intuition about how seriously people will take on board the idea they need to change their life style and most particularly their diet and their knowledge is often so poor that they need all the help they can get. The people who visit here are probably some of those who are more motivated to make changes and there are many more people out there who are struggling on their own. From what we heard yesterday on Morning Live there have been a huge number of missed diagnoses during the last year.
So stick with it, stay focused and you will get there. If you like what you eat it will be easier to keep it up.


----------



## Nayshiftin (Apr 27, 2021)

I am sorry I just felt recently the practice nurse did not believe me. No excuse but I think I am grumpy and kicking off due to how I am feeling . The main reason to get this all under control . I agree eating what I like will make it easier. I’ve discovered new foods that I enjoy together. Thank you.


----------

